# When is best time to go to Harborside/Atlantis?



## Weimaraner (Jul 9, 2010)

We're used to going to Aruba in Jan/Feb when it's in the 80s with tradewinds to keep you cool. That's the ideal temp. What is the best time to visit the Harborside/Atlantis resorts? Is it too cool in Jan/Feb? I looked at some weather charts and it seems consistently high but I've seen some comments online about some months being better than others. Also when is it most crowded? Looks like a great place to visit since we have a 3-year-old who is crazy about water and the flight shouldn't be too long from Michigan. Thanks!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it's highly dependent on whether or not you want to really enjoy the water attractions.  I am a big baby when it comes to water temperature ... keeping that in mind, here's my personal experience:

Jan -- water way too cold, but nice sunny days
April -- water still too cold for me, but not for dd who is far more tolerant
May -- water is great
June -- water is great
September -- water is great -- almost daily rain showers, but they bring temperatures down to a more comfortable level (hurricane insurance highly recommended)
November -- water too cold for me, but dd can tolerate
December -- water way too cold, even for dd

As far as crowds -- Harborside is almost always full, but the main Atlantis resort varies.  If they're running great specials (I just got offered 3 free days from the casino people -- must have lost more than I thought last trip  ), then it's not crowded.  I was there for Easter once -- very very crowded, lines for everything.  But, other than that, in the months we travel (see above), the main resort has generally not been even close to full.

Hope that helps!


----------



## keepgoing (Jul 9, 2010)

*Agree with JerseyGirl.. winter time the water is still cold*

I agreed.  I was in Bahamas last April (Good Friday week).  I was great weather to tour and walk the island, warm (but not hot) with breeze.  But the water/ocean is freezing cold.  We tried to get in the water, we can only tolerate for 30 mins and we can came out with purple lips and shaking to death.  

But the pool may be heated in Atlantis, but not the ocean.


----------



## Banker (Jul 10, 2010)

My husband and I own at Club Land'Or, right next to there and we have gone for the past 13 years the week starting before the Monday holiday in *October*.  We love it, hardly any rain and still hot, water is great in my opinion.  There are not too many kids except ones not of school age, so the ones that are there get pampered and have more space to play.  I know at our timeshare that is small with only 70+ units, the little ones that are there in October get oohed and ahhed over, lol!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 11, 2010)

shopfordeal said:


> But the pool may be heated in Atlantis, but not the ocean.



For the MFs we pay, you think they could arrange for this.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you input.  Looks like we will want to go May-Sept (possibly October). I'm guessing that's gold season. When I take my daughter to the athletic club for swimming we always use the 80 plus degree pool. One day, that pool was shut down for emergency cleaning (you know what I mean) and we had to use the lap pool and she didn't care for that temp at all.


----------

